# I'm a moron



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Could someone tell me the shortcut to putting your Kindle in sleep mode.

Mine in brand new and went to a screen saver and I think it said Alt-P got it out of it which I did. After that I put it back in the same mode using the same fn and a different picture came up. Cool, but it didn't change after a long time. Don't want to burn in the screen if that is even possible on this type of screen. Also, does sleep mode just turn off the screen or turn on a screen saver?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Alt and the font key...the one with two A's on it ...aA. Press the same keys to wake up.

Press them together. A screensaver will come up. 

The screensaver just stays. You need to wake up and put to sleep again to see a different one. Because of the eInk, the screen does not burn in. They really shouldn't call them screensavers, they are more like "sleep-dreams."

Occasionally, you'll notice some ghosting of an image. That's normal and will usually disappear after a few screen refreshes/page changes.

L


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

So, it was totally normal AND yes, I am a moron. Thanks Leslie. My fears and question has been put to bed . . . perhaps to have a "sleep dream".


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Occasionally, you'll notice some ghosting of an image. That's normal and will usually disappear after a few screen refreshes/page changes.
> 
> L


Thanks for this info... I was about to ask a question about that, but decided to search first. I typed in 'ghost' and was able to find your statement. Now I am relieved to find this "ghosting" on the Kindle screen is normal and I didn't have to ask the question... Of course it may be referenced in the FAQ on my Kindle, but I haven't finished reading it yet! Thanks Leslie!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Read the subject line and knew this would be my question at some point...(or someone talking about me)


----------



## happypuppy007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> Thanks for this info... I was about to ask a question about that, but decided to search first. I typed in 'ghost' and was able to find your statement. Now I am relieved to find this "ghosting" on the Kindle screen is normal and I didn't have to ask the question... Of course it may be referenced in the FAQ on my Kindle, but I haven't finished reading it yet! Thanks Leslie!


I too am relieved! I thought mine was frozen in there. Thank goodness for the search function  Now I won't worry about if my screen dream's are changing anymore. Almost considered sending it back.....OH THE HORROR!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This could be a separate named Board, LOL!  I would certainly find it appropriate for me quite often!!!

Betsy


----------

